# Cannot install from UFS



## fox_12 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all!
I'm create FreeBSD installation via TFTP and NFS. 
In ./boot/loader.conf on NFS mount I'm add;


```
vfs.root.mountfrom="ufs:/dev/md0c"
mfsroot_load="YES"
mfsroot_type="mfs_root"
mfsroot_name="/boot/mfsroot"
```

When I try boot in Virtual system (VMWare ESX server) - boot and install from NFS share successful. When I try boot from real Server (Supermicro server, RAID controller 3Ware 9500 series), boot hangs with:


```
Can't work out which disk we are booting from.
Guessed BIOS device 0xffffffff not found by brobes,
defaulting to disk0:
can't load kernel
```

Thanks for any help


----------

